# Oldest Trees in Eastern US



## rocky1 (May 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 12, 2019)

That is very cool. Amazing it can live that long with it's roots saturated all the time.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 12, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> That is very cool. Amazing it can live that long with it's roots saturated all the time.



Not entirely correct. The Cypress "knees" are considered a portion of the root system. As seen in the video, often portions of them are above the water line. But for the most part, you are still on point, Very cool...


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2019)

Scientists found a tree in North Carolina that’s a jaw-dropping 2,624 years old

OLD CYPRESS TREES Click here - here

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 12, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Scientists found a tree in North Carolina that’s a jaw-dropping 2,624 years old
> 
> OLD CYPRESS TREES Click here - here


Yea I saw that article, must have some crazy tight growth rings....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Yea I saw that article, must have some crazy tight growth rings....


 I agree. With a 7' DBH, that is 672 - 1/16ths to center, or nearly 4 years growth per 1/16th inch....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I agree. With a 7' DBH, that is 672 - 1/16ths to center, or nearly 4 years growth per 1/16th inch....


Amazing


----------

